# Hoyt Katera XL



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

love fingers said:


> Has anyone shot this bow with fingers and what are you thought on it. I am in the middle of buying one and so far it is exceeding my ecpectations, but was still curious what other peoples experiences where.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Chris....In my honest opinion, what You are experiencing is not a fluke....The Katera XL is a seriously "easy to shoot" bow....I had one, and regret selling it....Shot My best 3-D scores (Fingers) with it...If I get serious about shooting Fingers again, the Katera XL is in a 3-Way tie for My next Fingers hunting/3-D bow...Take care......Jim


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*If you think its sweet with Fingers , Try shooting it with a release*

The bow is one easy bow to shoot...Fast too!


----------



## love fingers (Feb 7, 2009)

*I would*

Try a release, but i cant seem to put my fingers down long enough.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I have done some reading and talking to a Jim. He also told me that the Katera XL is a very good bow for fingers. I am in the process of trying to find one but theres not very many out there right now. One will turn up soon hopefully that somebody doesnt want an arm ,leg and blood transfusion for. lol


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

However, there is another way: you can get a Vectric XL and switch out the Vector cams to Z3 cam.5 with Katera XL Cables and String specs for cheaper and have the same bow. That's what I did and I just love it. Just make sure the cam size and limb deflection are correct. Jim should be able to verify this. He knows all about my conversion, if not I should be able to help. Send me a PM when you find one. Also, buy a Seven37 or X7. These are not quite as short but still are good shooters if you like Hoyt.

And by the way, for the rest of you, there has been talk on several other threads about what is a good finger bow or we have been forgotten, so on....... I shoot a bow that is setup almost the same as a release bow with the exception of a "Y" type launcher and "D" loop. I am seeing more finger shooters going to the newer bows with shorter AtoA and huge cams, one or two fingers under. They are shooting some compariable scores to release; as CUTTHELOOP has indicated in his last thread. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDSHOOTER.....I knew that You'd be around soon.L.O.L......There is something about these longer A-T-A Parallel limbed bows that makes them shoot so well....I think that it's the longer, heavier riser, and the neutral balance, maybe??...I dont know for sure what it is, but the Vectrix XL, and Katera XL bows shoot very well..(I'll include the Trykon XL also, but I cant stand the Zephyr cams...L.O.L....).I'm sure that the other makes/models of bows built similar are good as well, like the Elite XLR, or the Ross 337, I have a Merlin XT that's similar, it's approx. 38" ATA, and 7 1/2" brace, and semi-parallel limbed...I think that long riser/short limb combo is what makes any bow shoot well, as long as the draw length is taken into account for a Finger shooter...Just my 2 cents..........Take Care..........Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Elite XLR, Ross 337, Merlin XT: How do the cams on these bows compare to the Z3 or even the old Spiral cam.5. With that said I still find the Ultra Elite with 3000 limbs and Spirals still very hard to beat. Some of the top shooter, out here, are going back to this setup because it gives them more feedback. Its all about the feel. How does she feel ......LOL. I still have my Target Ultra Elite with C2 cams but I may switch it back over to Spirals Like you did with that Pro Elite. But I still just love the way the Vectric XL just sit there and is so quiet, my ultra hunting bow. My best score have been with the Ultra, but I was catching up fast with the Vectric until I ran into the TP train. If you know what I mean? I think part of the problem may have been with switching from bow to bow with my brain getting caught in the middle. LOL.....again. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Elite XLR, Ross 337, Merlin XT: How do the cams on these bows compare to the Z3 or even the old Spiral cam.5. With that said I still find the Ultra Elite with 3000 limbs and Spirals still very hard to beat. Some of the top shooter, out here, are going back to this setup because it gives them more feedback. Its all about the feel. How does she feel ......LOL. I still have my Target Ultra Elite with C2 cams but I may switch it back over to Spirals Like you did with that Pro Elite. But I still just love the way the Vectric XL just sit there and is so quiet, my ultra hunting bow. My best score have been with the Ultra, but I was catching up fast with the Vectric until I ran into the TP train. If you know what I mean? I think part of the problem may have been with switching from bow to bow with my brain getting caught in the middle. LOL.....again. dd


.........Double D......The Viper cams on the Merlin are somewhat similar to a Spiral, but maybe draw a touch smoother....Closer to a C-2, but a very short valley, and the hardest back wall of ANY cam that I've ever shot....The adjustability of let-of % from 65% to 55% is nice, too...Just got back from the archery shop, I shot the Monster, and the XLR8 again tonight...A buddy of mine set his Monster up for Fingers this evening....I shot it myself, it's very edgy to shoot, but it's do-able, if someone didnt mind fussing with it...Shot the old PSE Mach 9 with a clicker tonight...WHEW!!...I had forgotten how much work shooting with a clicker is!......L.O.L...I might have my Ultra Elite sold, I'm kicking around thinking about getting another Pro Elite, and shooting it with a clicker....or maybe a Barnsdale....I might even just save my pennies, and shoot this old PSE for a while....Then again, there is always the AT Classifieds, to look for another Katera XL...L.O.L...Take Care........Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

What do you know about the new Cybrog from NBA. 2 track Cam (something like a 2 cam but no spilt harness) with split limbs or solid, Barnsdale? Reflex riser (like PSE), dampening limb pockets. Like AM35 Hoyt. 37.5" AtoA 7 5/8' BH and 330 ibo, like nothing else. Does this sound right to you? Have they really done this? May be we should take them Ultra's and Similate them into a Cybrog Monster.....LOL. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Double-D....I've checked those Cyborgs out....They look impressive, and those kinds of speed numbers from a bow with those ATA and brace specs is impressive...Actually, pretty close to the Merlin XT...The Merlin is about 10 f.p.s. slower, by My testing, but then again, I havent tested a Cyborg....Some bows just dont shoot to the Manf. advertised speeds, Y'Know?...Leaning heavily towards another Pro Elite, but maybe with Cam 1/2 Plus cams...And if I get discouraged with T.P., and Fingers again, I might just say heck with it, and get a Monster XLR8...L.O.L....Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim, If you super tune that Pro Elite you should get some pretty impressive numbers with the old spirals, not sure about the Cam.5 plus maybe like the C2 which are a little slower? I have seen good numbers out of a couples friends bows. But, then again they are release shooters. 
The other day my son's release broke on the range so he started shooting His Katera with his bare fingers. That is bare three fingers, one over, two under. See, I tought him to shoot fingers first before he when to a release. He just didn't want to put the practice in, Like I do, because of school and all.. That's a 33" bow, as you know, but others may not. With a "D" loop he didn't do half bad. I told him to carry a finger tab next time as a backup to his $100.00 plus release. LOL. Anyway, that Monster Bow may not be half bad with those big cams at your draw. Keep me posted if you do. Keep fighting those TP demons..... I am. 

A side note: Have you seen the "NO-Glove finger Protectors" in place of Speed weights on the new Strother's Archery bow Vanguish? Also, Kevin S said he is coming out with a longer version Bow for the target and long draw shooters. That my be a speeded one like your Marlin XT. dd.


----------

